
Ask HN: If you did switch career, what did you do? - pwnna
I&#x27;m posting this as a follow up to [Ask HN: If you were to switch career, what would you do?][1]. In that thread, I feel many top-level responses were formulated without too much consideration for the longer term, such as financial stability. This was pointed out by a lot of replies to these responses saying that the alternate career would drastically decrease one&#x27;s salary. Since I assume a lot of people here are seriously considering a switch in their careers as indicated by the popularity of the thread, a natural question to ask to help some of these people:<p>If you quit your developer job in the past, what did you do? How did you manage the switch? Are you happy with the switch? Will you be coming back to tech?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13334480
======
charford
A similar thread was already posted today, you might find it interesting:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13337305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13337305)

